# Hummer-Bee vs Swinger



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry cant help.Spoke to a friend today who just purchased another hummerbee,because he was told that they arent making the new style swinger.


----------



## John Lockhart (Feb 13, 2005)

They were making them in December when we bought the Hummer, but now that you mention it, thier ad in the bee journal was missing this month. Mabee they did not sell, and they are doing something else.(?) We went with the Hummer because we had delt with a&o for years, and knew we could get parts from them.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Sideliner looking to buy out another to be closer to commercial. Being that I am moving all of my hives to pallets I have been looking at fork lifts for the bees. I have been looking at the hummer bee and wanted to know what you guys felt about them. Do they last long? Do they nickle and dime you in repairs? How are they on all types of roads, dirt, mud, rock etc.? I guess what I am trying to find out is if they are practicle and are worth the investment. Over just a reg fork lift. As since I have pallets now I need a way of lifting them.

Angi


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We have a Swinger from the days when A&O (the manufacturer of Hummer-bee) put the mast on Swinger's machine. We are very happy with this older Swinger, but when we update we will be going with the Hummer. When we looked at them last the new Swinger has two foot pedals for forward/reverse instead of the one pedal on our machine and the new Hummers. This is a considerable con against the new Swinger from those we talked to. Not sure about the Swinger but the Hummer also has a low gear so you can pull yourself out of the mud when ya get stuck. Both have bigger engines than our older model.
A&O which manufactures the Hummer and where we purchased our original Swinger, is a great outfit to do business with. They have been very responsive with any repairs or parts that have been needed, not that there have been a lot of repairs over the years. Good dependable machine, we couldn't run our bees without it.
Sheri


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Angi_H said:


> How are they on all types of roads, dirt, mud, rock etc.? I guess what I am trying to find out is if they are practicle and are worth the investment. Over just a reg fork lift. As since I have pallets now I need a way of lifting them.Angi


Angi, a regular forklift cannot go outside on rough terrain. You will need an outdoor forklift like a Swinger/Hummer or some folks use a bobcat, although I know some who used to use a bobcat are now using a Swinger or Hummer. Our Swinger is indispensable for moving pallets in the outyards. We can use it to get pallets into yards where it is too wet to get our truck in. They are articulated so give a more even ride on rough uneven ground, less dumping of pallets.
Sheri


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

*Swinger*

We have a older Swinger too also have a old Bobcat we use. Dad keeps one with him in FL and leaves me in GA with the other. I hope that Bobcat dies soon so we can replace it with a HummerBee for me. I can't compair Swingers and Hummers but I know Dean Voss now works on his own making his lifts the Hummerbees. I spoke to him once and he seems to be a nice guy to do business with.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

*Forklifts*

I have a swinger. I think I'd like to get a piggyback type of forklift. Actually it;s the tandem axle truck I'd like to have. Then with a piggyback type of forklift there is no need for a trailer.

Jean-Marc


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Hey John, correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the Hummerbee weighing in at about 7500 where the swinger is weighing in at about 4500? Thats a little bit of a weight difference to be pulling. I was wondering if you noticed it and how it does in yards that may be wet. I like the hummerbee, but am a little concerned about the weight...just like to hear what people that are using them think about it.


----------



## Reed Honey (Mar 3, 2005)

I have had all of the above (bobcat,swinger,hummerbee) and imo there is only one real forklift thats the hummerbee , its fast smooth lifts good and very dependable.. Not to mention Dean at A and O forklifts always takes care of the customer!!!! Just my 2 cents


----------



## John Lockhart (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry this took so long. I have been on the road with the bees. (again) The Hummer weighs 4800 lbs. Not sure where you got the 7500. Now that is a bit more than the old swinger I have (an old 100) which is around 4000. But the Hummer is so much better its no contest. The hummer has big tires which smooth out the bumps a little, a seat with an air bladder under it so it takes some of the jolt out of the bumps. Feels good on the old back! One of the best things they put on it is a deal on the mast that takes the jolt out of hitting bumps. Makes the load kind of float when you hit a bump. I'm going to buy one and put it on the swinger. Its a real simple looking thing, that should not be too expensive. Lets see, it has tons of power, goes twice as fast as a swinger in high, and has enough power to push stuck trucks out in low gear. 
Not much down side to it except mabee the price$$$ but what isnt expencive now days?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I had read it somewhere, but didn't verify the source. Guess I should have researched it better myself. It sounds great, you have me sold. What model do you have exactly John?


----------



## John Lockhart (Feb 13, 2005)

I have the turbo one. The XL is a lot less $$ but it is about the same thing as the old Swinger 1600. No two speed, no load cushon, no air seat (need that if you are old like me and have a bad back) no big tires. They told me that to ad just one option on the XL would make it cost as much as the turbo, so there you go.
I'd still like to talk to someone with the new Swinger 1K.


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

Just wondering, how much does a Hummerbee Turbo or XL cost?


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

IndianaHoney said:


> Just wondering, how much does a Hummerbee Turbo or XL cost?


Base price for at hummerbee turbo is $31,500. 
1-800-943-8677
www.hummerbee.com


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

actualy im not sure but i heard that the turbo is up to 34,000$ and the xl is at 29,000 but that is just what i heard so i dont know how true that is.


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow! A bit out of my range right now. Maybe when I have a thousand hives.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

I got to check out a hummerbee turbo yesterday. One is diffinetly on the wish list.


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

What would you pay for a 2008 HummerBee is great shape?


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Jean Marc ..Dont forget that it would be V ERY EASY to overload your truck with weight of bees and then forklift. Expecially the rear axle!


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Can we bring this one back from the Depths?

I'm in the Market for a new forklift. Coming from an old skid steer. Which would you suggest in todays Market? The Hummerbee or the Swinger. - They both look upwards of 40K - ?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

You just had to do it.....:no:
Well I'll go first. I have a superbee thats 6 years old, and a new this year Hummerbee classic. Both get the job done. The Superbee is heavier and doesnt turn as sharp as the Hummer, which makes a difference in small tight beeyards like many of mine. Not sure what is being offered in the NMC now for engines, but the Hummer Classic is gutless. Which is not really a problem since I cant move too fast in my rough yards anyway. The Hummer turbos have more power for sure. So I might lean toward a Hummer turbo for my next one, just for the easier maneuverability.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

If a forklift cannot travel at least 60 mph, I wouldn't waste my money.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Yep I still remember flying through the rows at night in the almonds, shifting gears on the towable lift, wondering when I would careen into a tree.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

My New holland 1980s skid steer is getting the job done,.... after its repairs...


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Have 2 Hummer turbos one with 1200 and one with 1500 hours and love the heck out of them. The Kubota diesel has plenty of power and is incredibly fuel efficient (about 2/3rds of a gallon per hour). They will lift a tote of syrup though if you are doing that daily I would suggest a larger machine and I like the ability to get on the machine from either side. The only repairs I have had to make are replacement of an alternator at around 1,000 hours on one machine and a couple of broken parking brake cables. We keep a grease gun handy and hit those articulating joints at least weekly and have yet to have any problems with them. We also own a Swinger with the Cummins diesel and have put around 500 hours on it. It's a nice machine with great lift capacity and no big complaints with it but if they are sitting side by side the Hummer gets chosen first by myself and our help every time, it just seems a little more maneuverable and easier to hop on and off of.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Same here. I keep the NMC Superbee(swinger with larger Kubota) around for loading syrup totes, etc. and use the Hummer when bees need moved. It really does maneuver easier in really tight yards like most of our forest yards.
The Classic has a small non-turbo Kubota, and it does bog down when you give it too much pedal. Others who bought it(and also own the turbo) say the same. I do like both of them and they are a vast improvement over my old(really old) towables.


----------

